# Wonder if you agree



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Interesting perspective of the evolution of the DDR GSDs.

The real German Shepherd dog is not a pet - San Francisco German Shepherd | Examiner.com

Opinions ? Not on my spelling of "wonder".


SuperG

** Fixed the typo in the title for you.  Admin Lisa


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well , got to say I pretty much agree. 
The DDR dogs now are different than the direct imports I had in the beginning 90's , and different from the first generation offspring I had from the Addi Tonteichens , Ulf Iris , Grando Mecklenburger Buffel .


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was wondering about woner.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I was just going to say Carmen would know! Lol Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Carmen how are they different in your opinion please. Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

todays version is clownish compared , mostly a niche market , good looking pet .


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you!

Stahl my boy!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Read the whole article, 99% of facebook comment suggest they do not agree.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually, I had a officer at my house today. She came to buy my lululemon skirt lol paid for my pedicure! anywho she saw my guy and fell in love, told us that the dogs they use were so aggressive and scary, she was plain scared of them, i wonder were DRP get there dogs from.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I was wondering about woner.


I'm wonering how "wonering" was corrected...I tried but couldn't edit the title...

I'm wonering if it wasn't an administrator with their super powers..perhaps.

SuperG


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, super power Admin Lisa.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup:

SuperG


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Ha ha, don't worry about _your_ typo - I'm pretty sure LaTorre said "good exercise and TRAINING" not "raining" lmao. Whoops!


----------

